# P99 High cap question



## Shoeman (Mar 14, 2007)

I would like a couple of High cap "factory"clips to keep my P99 company. Has anyone experienced any problems with the high cap mags?... FTF? Also, where can I purchase these?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Shoeman said:


> I would like a couple of High cap "factory"clips to keep my P99 company. Has anyone experienced any problems with the high cap mags?... FTF? Also, where can I purchase these?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


I don't know about any issues with standard capacity magazines from Walther. Are you talking about something more that standard.?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Factory mags work great. There are some 30+ round mags - but these are aftermarket brands, and I have not heard of good things concerning them.

Walther now offers a 20 round mag for the P99 - however, U generall only have 1 or 2 sources for these online, and they are very expensive. Like $60 or $70 - I forget. I never bothered with them for that price. They came out in 2007.


----------



## ScottyB (Dec 13, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Factory mags work great. There are some 30+ round mags - but these are aftermarket brands, and I have not heard of good things concerning them.
> 
> Walther now offers a 20 round mag for the P99 - however, U generall only have 1 or 2 sources for these online, and they are very expensive. Like $60 or $70 - I forget. I never bothered with them for that price. They came out in 2007.


I saw one of those 30-round mags online. It looked ridiculous. :anim_lol::anim_lol:

Assuming it didn't stick out too far, I could see the 20-round mag being somewhat interesting.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

The P99c looks super cool with the mag only halfway in (with finger rest). You can use hi-cap mags that stick out but you have to make sure you don't seat them too hard, otherwise you can break the extractor.


----------

